
General Electrics plays down industrial control plant vulnerabilities - based2
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/20/ge_scada_vulns/
======
based2
another one [http://download.schneider-
electric.com/files?p_enDocType=Tec...](http://download.schneider-
electric.com/files?p_enDocType=Technical+leaflet&p_File_Id=5989386180&p_File_Name=SEVD-2017-011-01+HomeLYnk+Controller+v2.pdf&p_Reference=SEVD-2017-011-01)

